# Marital status change after Subclass 189 EOI submitted, before and after invite



## twai (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello,

During Subclass 189 EOI submission, I said that I am moving alone and do not have children and spouse (which is still true).

1. What is the right procedure to include my spouse, if I marry before the invite? (keeping in mind, that modifying the EOI will move it back in the queue, which is obviously undesirable)

2. What is the right procedure to include my spouse, if I marry after the invite, before visa is granted?

Thank you​


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You would simply need to include your spouse in your visa application. You do not need to make any change to your EOI.


----------



## twai (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## environ_sci (Jul 15, 2017)

*EOI submission and include spouse later*



Maggie-May24 said:


> You would simply need to include your spouse in your visa application. You do not need to make any change to your EOI.


Hi,
I have a similar inquiry. I have now points to submit EOI. But I am planning to get married within two months. 
If I submit EOI and once I receive the invitation, can I include my spouse at that time?

It would be a great help if you give me an advice on this issue.

Thank you in advance for your help.

Warm regards,
Mahmud


----------



## environ_sci (Jul 15, 2017)

twai said:


> Hello,
> 
> During Subclass 189 EOI submission, I said that I am moving alone and do not have children and spouse (which is still true).
> 
> ...




Hi,
I have a similar inquiry for 190 application. I have now points to submit EOI. But I am planning to get married within two months. 
If I submit EOI and once I receive the invitation, can I include my spouse at that time?

It would be a great help if you give me an advice on this issue.

Thank you in advance for your help.

Warm regards,
Mahmud​


----------



## environ_sci (Jul 15, 2017)

*Need urgent suggestion! EOI and marital status*

I have a similar situation.
Could you please share your approach?

Can I include spouse during visa application as I am getting married after sometimes EOI submission? 

I filled 'never married' in the EOI but I need to state married during application. Is it OK? 

I need help urgently. 

Thank you so much for your time and help.



twai said:


> Hello,
> 
> During Subclass 189 EOI submission, I said that I am moving alone and do not have children and spouse (which is still true).
> 
> ...


​


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

environ_sci said:


> I have a similar situation.
> 
> Could you please share your approach?
> 
> ...




Yes you can add your spouse at any time. 

If you haven’t been invited yet, you can update the EOI itself. 
If invited, add your partner during your Visa application. 
If you get married after lodging your Visa you can still add them while it’s being processed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

parth1310 said:


> Yes you can add your spouse at any time.
> 
> If you haven’t been invited yet, you can update the EOI itself.
> If invited, add your partner during your Visa application.
> ...


Hi Parth

I am planning to get married in mid January but my invite will expire in 1st week of January.
Just wanted to confirm, there will be no problem adding my partner 1 month after lodging my visa?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Hi Parth
> 
> I am planning to get married in mid January but my invite will expire in 1st week of January.
> Just wanted to confirm, there will be no problem adding my partner 1 month after lodging my visa?


As long as a decision isn't made, you can add your partner by paying for her as an additional visa applicant and submitting Form 1436, however proving a genuine relationship is another matter.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Guys , 

I have a similar situation where the last date to lodge will be in Jan, I have already given the status as engaged and in nomination form , I have mentioned I will be getting a dependent. 

We have a date in Dec and Jan to get married but we are already short of time, so in case it delays, Can i add my spouse after lodging or can i continue with engaged status and still include him, will that delay my application ??

OR is it better to get married and do medicals for both and pay Visa fees for both at once ? Is this more convenient way??

Thanks


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Getting married before applying is the most convenient way.

However, as per expert member's advice here, it should not be a problem for you to add your spouse anytime before the final decision is made.



dragonqn said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I have a similar situation where the last date to lodge will be in Jan, I have already given the status as engaged and in nomination form , I have mentioned I will be getting a dependent.
> 
> ...


----------



## ak786 (Sep 21, 2018)

twai said:


> Hello,
> 
> During Subclass 189 EOI submission, I said that I am moving alone and do not have children and spouse (which is still true).
> 
> ...




You can update your application anytime before the decision as individual circumstances may change anytime. ​


----------

